# يامهندسي البيئه ويأهل الهندسة



## نجد النامي (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إذا حل طاري الكرم والجود فقد حل طاريكم
أتيتكم اليوم بموضوع لأستفسر عن تخصص
من ناحية مسماه الوظيفي بعد التخرج 
أأمل من الله أن لاتبخلو علي بما تملكونه من معلومات

فأنا طالب بجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام سنه أولى 
بكلية الطب قد يستغرب البعض وجودي بينكم ولكن أنشاء الله
سوف أحول السنه الثانيه ألى كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقيه 
تخصص صحة البيئة 
مودعاً الطب

لأني سمعة من أساتذة هذا القسم بأنك تتخرج على مسمى مهندس بيئي
ولكن الذي جعلني أطرح الموضوع هو 
كيف كلية أسمها كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقيه
تخرج مهندسين !!!! 


ولكن سوف أذكر لكم بعض ماذكر في الأوراق التي
أخذتها من رئيس قسم صحة البيئه بالكليه 
أرجو منكم أن توضحو لي ماهو الفرق بينها 
وبين هندسة البيئه بكليات الهندسة علماً بأن لايوجد عندنا
بالسعوديه بكليات الهندسة تخصص بمسمى هندسة البيئه 
ولكن قد نجدها بشكل غير مباشر في كلية الهندسة الكميائيه
وكلية الهندسة المدنية 

ولآن أليكم ماذكر ببرنامج صحة البيئه بكلية العلوم الطبيه بجامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام...

يعد دور أخصائي البيئة محوري في خدمة المجتمع ’ حيث يخدم في العديد من القطاعات 
العامة والخاصة سواء بالبيئة الصحية أو البيئة الصناعية 
ليكون دور أخصائي البيئه بين التالي من انشطة :

1/تحليل مياه وهواء ومواد صلبة من الناحية الكميائيه والبيولوجية 
2/المشاركة مع فريق تصميم محطات المعالجة للمياه والصرف الصحي 
3/تصميم وأشراف وتقييم وحدات معالجة المخلفات الصلبة والخطرة 
4/الأشراف على صحة البيئه بالقطاعات الخاصة والمستشفيات والبلديات
5/تصميم وتنفيذ ومراجعة دراسات تقييم الأثر البيئي
6/تصميم وتنفيذ الخطط البيئية للمجتمع بمختلف قطاعاته



وأخيراً ...
يعد قسم صحة البيئه بجامعة الملك فيصل 
الأول بالمنطقة الشرقيه وأن تشابهة بالمسمى صحة البيئه 
إلا أنهو يختلف عنهم بقوة المناهج 
وللمعلوميه هو لم يخرج ولا طالب
ولكن بأذن الله سوف يتخرجون هذه السنة
طلاب السنة الخامسة وهي السنة الأخيرة ,والكل منهم أخذتهم شركة أرامكو وسابك 
يعني بالعربي الكل ظمن شغلته قبل مايتخرجون




ولكن سؤالي .
س/هل حقاً يسمى مهندس بيئة بعد التخرج؟

ولكن أذا كان حقاً يسمى مهندس بيئة كيف يكون هذا التخصص في كلية العلوم الطبيه
وهو ليس له علاقه بمجال الطب 
وأذا كان لايسمى مهندس بيئه مالفرق بيننا وبينهم 


س/ماهو مستقبل هندسة البيئه بالسعودية وبالخليج بعد خمس سنوات ؟؟




وفي الختام سلام
أشكركم جميعاً على هذا المنتدى الرائع بأعضائه
الذي تبين لي بمشاركتي معكم بأنكم من أخير المهندسين 
وذالك برقي مواضيعكم الشامخه وخبرتكم المخضرمة 
فأن تبينت لي ظالتي بأجابتكم على سؤالي
سوف أستمر معكم بالعطاء 

تحياتي لكم
نجد بن محمد النامي


----------



## sayed00 (22 مايو 2008)

أخى نجد 
بارك الله فيك و بالتوفيق فى دراستك 

ابدأ من السؤال الاخير عن مستقبل العمل البيئى فى المنطقه و العالم مبشر ومطلوب جدا حاليا ولفتره طويله لما تشهدة المنطقه و العالم من اتجاه الى سن قوابين بيئيه و التحكم و اصلاح ما خربه العالم 

اما عن الدراسه فى كلية العلوم الطبيه تخصص بيئه هذا لا يهم اذا كان المنهج الذى يدرس يعادل ما يدرس فى كليات الهندسه و العلوم و غيرها فى مجال البيئه

و بالتوفيق


----------



## نجد النامي (22 مايو 2008)

سلمة يداك على هذا الرد
الذي يثلج الصدر ....

فأن من دواعي سروري أن أرى مهندس بيئي
يفيدني حول تخصصي المستقبلي 

وختاماً ...
أسال الله لك التوفيق في عملك والتقدم من نجاح ألى نجاح
فقد كفية وفية بالرد ولكن لامانع من المزيد والأفاده 
التي أنتظرها بأحر من الجمر من أعضاء هذا المنتدى الطيب بمشرفيه وأداريه وكل من تواجد فيه



فلا تحرموني من الردود والأفاده 
فالكل يدلو بدلوه بما يملك من أجابات حول أسألتي .........




ودمتم سالمين


----------



## نجد النامي (23 مايو 2008)

لماذا لا أجد ردود حول الموضوع يامهندسي ملتقى العرب

فأنا قلت سوف أرى
ردود بطريقه هندسيه مخططه بشكل صحيح لتتوصلو معي
الى شاطئ أكتفائي بمعرفة ظالتي 

ولكن لن أحزن لعدم ردكم على موضوعي
فعندي الأمل أن تردو علي بوقتاً لاحق

فأنا بأنتظار المزيد من ردودكم وليس مشاهدة الموضوع والذهاب من غير أضافة كلام 

:11:

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم:
قد تتداخل الهندسة البيئية وكذلك السلامة المهنية مع الطب والكيمياء في كثير من المواضيع وأثناء العمل
فلدراسة تأثير مادة ما يتوجب التعاون بين:
- مهندس لدراسة المواد وبيان مدى خدمتها للعمل ومدى إمكانية استبدالها بمواد أخرى لا تأثر على طبيعة العمل والمواد الناتجة
- كيميائي لتحليل المادة كيميائياً 
- طبيب لدراسة التأثير على جسم الإنسان

وهذا ما قد يفسر تخريج كلية مثل كلية العلوم الطبية لمهندس بيئة
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## نجد النامي (25 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس غسان 
على هذا الرد الرائع 
الذي يدل على خبرتك في مجال عملك 
متمني من الله أن لاتحرمنا من ماعندك من معلومات 
حول البيئه والسلامه 
لأني كطالب قد أحتاج في مسيرتي الدراسيه
ألى أناس أمثالكم أصحااب خبرات ومعرفه بجوانب العمل 


ودمت سالماً ومبدعاً في عملك وفي هذا المنتدى الشاامخ


----------



## ashw (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
خليني افيدك ولو بشئ واحد
العالم مقبل على البيئة بشكل واسع وكما ترى لم يوجد شي يقام او يصنع او يحدد او يعالج او يتطور الا له علاقة بعلم البيئة
وبما انك قد حصلت على الاختصاص الرائع ابشرك بمستقبل زاهر وناجح ان شاء الله
للعمل اني مهندسة بيئة من2003 ولحد الان
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## علي الحميد (21 يوليو 2008)

نجد النامي

ساتجه بالجواب باتجاه مختلف تماماً عما ذكره الأخوة..

صحيح أن هناك توجه كبير للبيئة على مستوى العالم .. ولكن انتبه ..

إن كانت أمنيتك في الحياة أن تكون مهندس بيئة فهذا جيد وتوكل على الله ... أما إن كنت تبحث عن تخصص يضمن لك وظيفة براتب مجزي فانتبه بارك الله فيك ..

أنا مهندس خريج جارتكم (جامعة البترول والمعادن) ولا أحتاج أن أقول لك من هي "جامعة البترول" ... 

وسؤالي هنا لماذا لم تنشيء جامعة البترول تخصص "السلامة المهنية" وتخصص "هندسة البيئة" مع العلم إن هندسة البيئة متداخلة بنسبة كبيرة مع قسم الكيمياء!!!

السبب بسيط جداً .. تقول الجامعة .. نحن لا نخرج عاطلين عن العمل .. طالب البترول يتخرج ليجد أكثر خمس فرص وظيفية تنتظره ولم نرى سوقاً مقنعة لتخريج مهندسي السلامة والبيئة...

في مثل الوضع الذي تمر فيه المملكة قد تصاب بالاحباط لأن أي كيميائي قد يؤدي 80% من عملك كمهندس بيئة .. بينما أنت لا تستطيع أن تؤدي 50% من عمله ...

المعذرة على صراحتي ولكن هذا مستقبل أسرتك وأبناؤك وحياتك ... مدير جامعة الملك فيصل سينام مرتاح البال بغض النظر هل وجدت أنت وظيفة أم لأ.. 

وحتى تقطع الشك باليقين .. إسأل الشركات الكبيرة (سابك - أرامكو - الكهرباء) هل توظفون مهندسي بيئة!!!

في أحد الشركات قسم للبيئة ولكن رفضوا التخصص نفسه وطلبوا تعيين مهندسين ميكانيكيين وكهربائيين وأعطوهم دورات مكثفة جداً في البيئة وقالوا الحاجة لتخصص البيئة قليل وممكن تعويضة بعقود قصيرة الأجل..

لو كنت مكانك لربما أكملت الطب أو ذهبت للبترول قسم كيمياء فهو أجدى .. على الأقل ممكن تكون مدرس


----------



## قلم المهندس (21 يوليو 2008)

_اشكر الجميع على المعلومات المفيدة _


----------



## ashw (21 يوليو 2008)

صحيح كلامك علي السبيعي
بالفعل بعد تخرجي لم استطع ان اجد وظيفة بسهوله الا بعد مرور سنتين من التخرج اصابني الاحباط وبعد اعدادي بحوث بيئة لحل المشاكل الموجوده في بلدي ومشاركتي في المؤتمرات والجمعيات البيئية تم تعييني في احد دوائر الدوله وايفادي بعد سنة من التعيين الى اليابان ورايت مدى اهتمام العالم بهذا الاختصاص وانا فخوره بهذه الشهاده
خلقت لحماية البيئة ومن الله التوفيق...
ملاحظة بسيطه مهندس البيئة ليس كيميائي ولكن يدرس علم الكيمياء ولا الكيميائي هو مهندس بيئي لانه ليس له الحق باتخاذ قرار والاشراف على مشاريع تقام حديثاً وكثير من الاعمال يقوم بها مهندس البيئة لا يقوم بها الكيميائي....
والحمد لله لى كل شي


----------



## علي الحميد (21 يوليو 2008)

ashw

الأخت الفاضلة

في شركاتنا في الخليج أكثر ما يهمهم هو الشهادة الأساسية .. أن تكون هندسة ميكانيكية أو كهربائية أو المدنية أو كيميائية .. الخ 

لأن هذه التخصصات أخطبوطية يعني ممكن تشغله في أي مكان خاصة المهندس الميكانيكي .. أما التخصصات الدقيقة مثل هندسة البيئة فما تقوم به شركاتنا هو أن تعطي المهندس الميكانيكي كورسات مكثفة وممكن يصل الكورس إلى شهرين وثلاثة وتأخذ شهادة معترف بها وبعدين بيجيبون مقاول متخصص يساعدك ... وبالنهاية ممكن تجد نفسك بلحظة خارج مجال العمل في البيئة وفي مكان ماله علاقة بكل الكورسات التي أخذتها...

بهذه العقلية تدار عدد من الشركات الكبرى عندنا ولا أستطيع أن أجزم أن هذا خطأأو صح ولكن أعتقد أن تخصص هندسة بيئةمغامرة غير مأمونة العواقب خاصة في بلد يعتبر المعيشة فيه غالية جداً فسنتين بدون عمل كفيلة أن تجعلك تحت خط الفقر حتى لو كنت مهندس "بيئة"...


----------



## ashw (23 يوليو 2008)

صحيح كلامك وعين العقل
وهذه الشي لمسته بالفعل لمن حاولت اشتغل باختصاصي كـ"بيئية"
شكراً على ردك اللطيف


----------



## عباس هادي (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ نجد النامي
هندسه البئيه من العلوم الشامله وهو علم راقي
بالنسبه لي فانا مدرس جامعي وتخصصي هو هندسه البيئه وكنت احمل شهاده البكالوريوس في الهندسه المدنيه ولكنني والحمد لله تخصصت في هندسه البيئه 
هتدسه البيئه علم يتم من خلاله رصد ومعالجه الثلوث بكل انواعه كما يجب ان يكون مهندس البيئه ملما بالوقاية من الامراض الانتقاليه والاوبئة وكذلك له باع في تحليه الماء وتصميم شبكات الماء والمجاري
التلوث انواع منه تلوث الماء وتلوث الهواء والتلوث الصوتي او الضوضاء والمخلفات الصلبه
الامراض التي تحدث بتلوث الماء كثيره منها جرثومي ومنهامن جراء مواد سامه وامراض تلوث الهواء كثيره اغلبها يصيب جهاز التنفس ............الخ
كل العلوم على الاطلاق تتداخل في هندسه البيئه
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت لك جزء من الموضوع
وانا حاضر لاي استفسار
عباس هادي
مدرس جامعي 
هندسه بيئه


----------



## اخصائي بيئة (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز انا خريج كلية علوم البيئة والاحياء البحرية من جامعة في اليمن 
تخصصي علوم البيئة 
انا افضل ان يكون للتخصص مسميين وظيفتين هما:
1- اخصائي بيئة / اذا كان مجال عملك في المجال الصحي او في مجالات الصناعه الغذائية او المختبرات
2- مهندس بيئي / اذا كان مجال عملك في الصناعة بجميع مجالاتها 

اما بالنسبة للتخصص فهو جديد وله مستقبل انشاء الله

دمتم 

اخصائي بيئة
​


----------



## نجد النامي (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على ردودكم 
ولو كان لي الوقت الكافي لكنت من الشاكرين لكل عضواً بذكر أسمه .......
وذالك لتكرمكم علي بردودكم الطيبه النابعه من قلوبكم وتجاربكم 



ولكـن لفت أنتباهي كلام الأخ الفاضل المهندس علي السبيعي .......
عندما قال :




> في مثل الوضع الذي تمر فيه المملكة قد تصاب بالاحباط لأن أي كيميائي قد يؤدي 80% من عملك كمهندس بيئة .. بينما أنت لا تستطيع أن تؤدي 50% من عمله ...


 

صدقة بقولك ......
لان اخي خريج جامعة البترول هندسة كميائيه وهو يعمل الآن بشركة أرامكو
فقد أخبرني بما تكرمة بقوله 
بأن المهندس الكميائي قد يحل محل البيئي وذالك لقرب التخصصين 
ولكن مع ذالك الشركة بحاجة إلى مختصين بالبيئة وهم قلة والمستقبل أمامهم
لعدم مقدرت أي تخصص بالقيام بجميع دور التخصص الأخر 
مما شجعني على تقديم أنتقالي ...

ومن مصدر آخر افادني والعهده على الراوي بقول :
بأن الشركات الكبرى أمثال (سابك و أرامكو ) تقوم ببعثات للمتخصصين بمجال البيئة
لحاجت الشركات لهذا التخصص
حيث أي مصنع بسابك لابد من وجود مهندسين بيئة ليقوم بالأشراف أو المعالجة أو وضع الخطط التي تسير العمل ليكون صديق للبيئة........




> وسؤالي هنا لماذا لم تنشيء جامعة البترول تخصص "السلامة المهنية" وتخصص "هندسة البيئة" مع العلم إن هندسة البيئة متداخلة بنسبة كبيرة مع قسم الكيمياء!!!
> 
> السبب بسيط جداً .. تقول الجامعة .. نحن لا نخرج عاطلين عن العمل .. طالب البترول يتخرج ليجد أكثر خمس فرص وظيفية تنتظره ولم نرى سوقاً مقنعة لتخريج مهندسي السلامة والبيئة...


 
دعنا ننسى كل ماقلته لك:

لأن المستقبل الوظيفي لأي تخصص يحدده قوة المناهج التي تدرس بالجامعه 
لذالك لا أستغرب قول الأخ الفاضل الذي أنتظر عامين من غير وظيفه 
وذالك لوجود كليات للبيئة مستواها ضعيف جداً ككلية الأرصاد وعلوم البيئة بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده 
حيث أن هناك تشابه بالمسميات البيئه ولكن يختلف من كليله لكليه من حيث المضمون 

ليكون هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه هل خريج 
كلية الهندسة بجامعة البترول كخريج كلية الهندسة بجامعة الملك سعود

من المؤكد لا .....
لأن البترول أقوى وكتسبة سمعه عاليه في مجال الكمياء والكهربا والميكانيكا
حيث أن خريجيها يتعينون بشركة أرامكو على القريد 11 
بينما خريج جامعة الملك سعود في نفس المجال يتعين على التاسعه أو العاشره 
ولا يكاد أن يحصل الوظيفه كما يحصل عليها طالب خريج البترول بطريقه أسرع ......... :58:
لذالك ان لم نرى الوظيفه المقنعه في أسواق العمل لكان لم توجد أداراة البيئة بشركة ارامكو كأدارة مستقله
حيث أن خريج هذا العام أحتار في أي الشركات يذهب بين سابك وأرامكو وتحلية المياه أو يكون معيد بالكلية  




ليكون في ختام ذالك سؤال يواجه سؤالكـ :

هل كل الكليات بجامعة البترول مضمون وظيفتها عند التخرج كاكليات الأدارة والعلوم وغيرها من الكليات.؟؟

لكي تـُـشاهد جامعتكم قول : نحن لانخرج أناس عاطلين عن العمل ..لوجود الأكتفاء الوظيفي من بعض الكليات


حيث أنا ممن حصل لهم فرصة الدراسه بالبترول 
حتى عند رفضي بتكملة دراستي بكلية الطب
ولكن بعد مشاورت نفسي وسماع أرى الأخرين الذين شجعوني
كانت النتيجة لم أرى لي رقبه إلا في مجال البيئه :75:
لذالك رفضة فرصة البترول.....


ليكون بالأخير.....
:85: عجزت على أن أبحث لك عن الكلمات التي تشكرك 
على جزالة ردك لأجد نفسي امام عبارة بها من الجمال الكثير
إلا وهي .... جزية خيراً على ردك ووفقك الله في مجال عملك 
لأن التوفيق دائماً بيد الله سبحانـــ@ من حيث الوظيفة والراتب المجزئ........ :20:


----------



## نجد النامي (16 أغسطس 2008)

> السلام عليكم
> خليني افيدك ولو بشئ واحد
> العالم مقبل على البيئة بشكل واسع وكما ترى لم يوجد شي يقام او يصنع او يحدد او يعالج او يتطور الا له علاقة بعلم البيئة
> وبما انك قد حصلت على الاختصاص الرائع ابشرك بمستقبل زاهر وناجح ان شاء الله
> ...


 
أختي المهندسة ashw
جزاكِ الله خيراً على ردك الذي يبث الطمأنينة بالنفوس
ووفقكِ الله في مجال عملك بأنارته لكِ دروب العلوم النافعه 






> _اشكر الجميع على المعلومات المفيدة _




أخي قلم المهندس 
صدقة فهم يستحقون منا الشكر 
لأمدادنا بالمعلومات الغنيه بالمعرفه 
وأنت كذالك تستحق الشكر لزيارتك صفحتي 







> السلام عليكم
> الاخ نجد النامي
> هندسه البئيه من العلوم الشامله وهو علم راقي
> بالنسبه لي فانا مدرس جامعي وتخصصي هو هندسه البيئه وكنت احمل شهاده البكالوريوس في الهندسه المدنيه ولكنني والحمد لله تخصصت في هندسه البيئه
> ...


 

أخي وأستاذي الفاضل عباس هادي
أشكرك كل الشكر على هذي المعلومات الطيبه 
التي فتحت لي ابواب المعرفه 
لذالك أنا دائماً سوف أكون بحاجه ماسه لخبرتك بمجال هندسة البيئة
متى اظطررت للبحث عن المعلومه لأن الطالب لايستغني عن أستاذه ...........
وجزاك الله خيراً وفقك الله في مجال عملكـ........







> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي العزيز انا خريج كلية علوم البيئة والاحياء البحرية من جامعة في اليمن
> تخصصي علوم البيئة
> انا افضل ان يكون للتخصص مسميين وظيفتين هما:
> ...


 
أخي أخصائي بيئة
أقتراح طيب و أشكرك كل الشكر على ردك 
ولكن من الصعب أن تحدد أخصائي بيئة أو هندسة بيئة 
لان بعض الكليات تقوم بتدريس جميع المناهج 
ليكون على الطالب عند تخرجه أختيار المجال الأحب إلى قلبه
أما بالمجال الصحي أو الصناعي ....
لذالك المسمى الوظيفي يصعب تحديده لطالب وهو على مقاعد الدراسه......
وجزاك الله خيراً ووفقك في مجال عملك 
​


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

والله رايك صح


----------



## ياسر بكار (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما رأيكم*

السلام عليكم
أنا مهتم بنفس الموضوع زأود أن أطرح عليكم ما وصلت إليه في الفرق بين مهندس البيئة وخريج صحة البيئة من جامعة الملك فيصل

الفرق بين الهندسة البيئية وصحة البيئة. يهتم الأول بالإشراف على المشاريع الصحية والبيئية وتقديم الحلول للمشاكل الصناعية المضرة بالبيئة, بينما يهتم تخصص صحة البيئة أو العلوم البيئية بالمراقبة وضمان الجودة والسلامة المهنية وغير ذلك. وكلاهما يمكن أن يعملا في فريق واحد.

ما رأيكم في هذا التفسير والوصف

ودمتم


----------



## ahmed osman2009 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*افادة*

اخى نجد انا من خريج كلية الدراسات البيئة ولا فخر ان قلت لك اننا فقد درسنا خمسة سنوات فى هذا المجال الممتع وقد افدنا واستفدنا والحمد لله وانى لدى ملحوظة صغيرة سابديها لك وتكون فى المقررات الدراسية فالفرق بين دراسة مقررات الدراسات البيئية والهندسة البيئية والصحة البيئية كبير وانك فى كلية الصحة او الطب سوف تكون اقرب الى علوم الصحة ومقرراتها اقرب الى environmental health و environmental disease ولكن تكون هناك كثير من المواد المتعلقة ببعضها البعض ، ونصيحتى لك اذا اردت العلوم البيئة او الدراسات فهى متوفرة فى السودان وتدرس بطريقة متميزة فضلا عن ان معظم الجامعات تدرس باللغة الانجليزية وتنال فيها درجة الشرف ولا اكون بالغت اذا قلت لك عند مقارنتى بمقررات الدراسات العليا فى الهند ومقررات البكالريوس فى السودان وجدت اننا قد درسنا مقررات متكاملة جدا.
ولك منى التوفيق


----------



## أنس العاص (27 يناير 2009)

*اقترح المراسلة والتعارف*

السلام عليكم انا انس الكيلاني ادرس هندسة بيئية في السنة الخامسة
فارجو من جميع الزملاء المختصين في هندسة البيئة التعارف


----------



## madonna nona (29 مارس 2010)

مرحبا جميعا000
أنا طالبة هندسة بيئية سنة أولى و بصراحة لم أدخل هذا الفرع بارادتي ولكن درجتي في البكالوريا فرضت علي دخوله
أنا خائفة جدا من هذا المجال أشعر أنني لن أجد عمل بعد التخرج
أرجو من الذي يعلم شيئا عن مستقبل هذا الفرع الرد السريع


----------



## field marshal (31 مارس 2010)

يسمى مهندس صحية(اسم شائع بمصر) ويشمل تنفيذ وتصميم مجالات شبكات الصرف الصحىومحطات المعالجة والتنقية ودراسات تقييم الاثر البيئى وكذلك اعمال السباكة وانظمة مكافحة الحريق ويعد التخصص الاكثر فرص للعمل الان فى مصر واعتقد فى اغلب الدول العربية وخاصة بعد توجة اغلب الحكومات العربية الاولوية لمشاريع البنية التحتية وخاصة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى


----------



## نايف المهندس (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
في البداية أسال الله يوفقك أن شاء الله يا أخوي نجد النامي بصراحة موضوك في قمت الأهمية ولكن ما فية أحسن وأفضل من تخصص الطب هو الأفضل دائماَ من جميع التخصصات وأنصحك تستمر فية وانا أخوك 

وشكراً أخوك وزميلك في جامعه الملك فيصل بالدمام قسم الهندسة وبالتحديد قسم هندسة البيئة 

وأي أستشارة في هذا الموضع أرجوا منك أن تراجع البرفسور عصام عبدالماجد في مبنى الأدارة الدور الثاني وأن شاء الله يفيدك في هذا الموضوع .....بالتوفيق


----------



## elgazaly (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## s.n.ab (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة في تخصص الهندسة البيئية ادرس في الاردن بدي اعرف ما هو مجال العمل لمهندس البيئة في الاردن . 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Waleed Morsy (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*انت فعلا محظوظ يا نجد*

اخى الكريم لا تتعلق بالقشور و ابحث و تشبث بالمكنون, ايما كان المسمى المهم انك تدرس تخصص علمى !!!!!!! ليس تخصص نظرى او تجارى او ادبى .
ان السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة و علوم وسيطة اى انها تحتاج الى العلوم الاساسية التى تاخذها فى الكلية مثل ( كيمياء , فيزياء احصاء , ميكروبيولوجى ,تلوث بيئى , البيولوجيا, معالجة المياه و الصرف الصحى , ادارة المخلفات و مواد اساسية اخرى.
هذا ما نسميه الاساس ( تعليم مرتبط باساس علمى و مواضيع علمية)

بعد ذلك و التخرج ان شاء الله خد عندك مثلا ما اتصورة لك بعد اجتيار بعض الدورات التخصصية فانا اتصورك ( اما اخصائى سلامة و صحة مهنية , اخصائى ادارة بيئية , اخصائى جودة , اخصائى سلامة غذاء , او اخصائى معمل تحليل مياه او تلوث )

اقترح ان تترك المسمى جانبا و تنظر و تحمد الله انك فى كليى تمسك العصا من المنتصف و لك مطلق الحرية ان تميلها فى اى جانب.
لا تكون محبط او متململ من كليتك بل انت محظوظ و اكثر حظا من اخرين
وشكرا جزيلا


----------

